# Introducing...Tesla v Huerta Hof! [picture heavy]



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

She is officially Rogue von Huerta Hof, her call name is Tesla.  We picked her up Saturday. She is a CRAZY little thing. She has no fear, is such a confident little happy go lucky girly. Loves to explore, loves human interaction (her focus on us is amazing for 8 weeks old), loves to snuggle, and is a smart little thing. I can't wait to see whats ahead for us! And yep, she's a long coat. I guess I am meant to have coaties LOL. I didnt plan on it, but her personality and temperament fit what we wanted, so, thats that! She adores Berlin, hes...coming around. Lol. He isn't exactly a 'cuddly little boy'..hes a big tough man dog! So he still tries to pretend he isn't interested in her.

Here's her pedigree. 
https://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2258725-rogue-von-huerta-hof

Anyway, heres some pictures from the past two days.

11/15/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

11/15/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

11/15/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

11/16/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

11/16/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

11/16/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

Eager to learn.. Berlin likes it too 'cause more treats for him! 

11/16/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

11/16/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

Look at that sassy little face...
11/16/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

11/16/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

11/16/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


11/16/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

At first, Berlin was filled with jealousy. He was ignoring me, wanted nothing to do with me, or her. He was being a giant jerk at first...but, then, they became friends once he realized she was here to stay. 

11/16/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

11/16/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

:wub::wub::wub::wub:
11/16/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

She looks cute, but she's a little walking terror! 
11/16/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr



And...heres a picture of big brother Berlin 

11/16/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

That is one beautiful pup


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

She is gorgeous! I hope my next GSD looks like her!!!

I love her father. I was considering that litter, but I'll admit I was impatient and I am admittedly totally happy with my decision.


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

What a sweet, adorable face! Congrats on your new fur-baby. Berlin looking as handsome as ever, too!


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

She's stunning : ) Love her coloring...if I had a LC, I want it to look just like her! Looks like you and Berlin have your hands full! Congrats on the new addition!!!!!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

http://youtu.be/DV6MS3znQPY

"Why is it broken. Play ball with me puppy!"

She's a beautiful little puppy, I am very happy with her thus far. Seems to be exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh, such fluffiness!!!! She's adorable,congratulations!
Is she a sable?


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice pack you got going there. Love her pics and call name, Tesla. I am a fan of tesla, the man, not the car. Would like pick that name too.


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

She is so cute! Congratulations - looking forward to watching her grow up :wub:


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats to you! Berlin fell in love it looks like! How could he resist? I love her name.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

She is GORGEOUS!

Seriously, the prettiest little GSD pup I have ever seen. :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Congrats, she's adorable!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Major congrats!!!!!!


----------



## lauren43 (Jun 14, 2014)

That video! Omg how do you stand the cuteness!!


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

That is one adorable little pup!!! <3


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

Oh wow......she's adorable. Love her dark coloring!!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

She is stunning. Good luck with her!


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

That's the cutest little puppy! I love love the one where she's lying with her big brother.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

She is so cute, i copy and pasted her and sent her to my fiance going "seeee we need a pupppy now"!!!!!


----------



## HappysMom (Nov 20, 2013)

So gorgeous! I can already see a beautiful girl in her! Happy was the same way with Lux and now they're besties ??? WUV


----------



## jetdog (Oct 9, 2005)

OK that's it! You now officially have 2 of the most gorgeous GSDs I've ever seen!

Congrats on Tesla, she will be stunning! A LC dark sable and a LC black and red, doesn't get much better than that. 

Best of luck with her and give Berlin an extra scrootch for being so sweet in sleeping pics; he's resigned to his fate. LOL.

Edited to add "Ah, so she's a Boy/Noche daughter." Love her pedigree too!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Man like I needed to stoke the puppy fever fire! 

SO CUTE.


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Whoa she is going to be a gorgeous dog! Love her name  you can just see the sass on her adorable face!


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Beautiful pup! And yes Longfisher, it's an honest answer! Lol


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

such a little cutie, looks like trouble  and berlin looks like a good sport; and is so handsome


----------



## ChouMaKen (Apr 28, 2014)

ok just one word "WOW"


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

alltogethernow.....take a deep breath...."AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW, so cute"


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone! We love her!! :wub::wub:

Berlin is absolutely smitten with her now too. He is sharing all of his toys with her and plays so gentle with her.

9 week old puppy stack (she wasn't thrilled she had to be restrained LOL)
11/18/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

I love her little puppy focus!! 

11/18/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

11/18/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr

11/18/14 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

OMG......so cute. Is she a long coat????


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That much cuteness in one puppy should be illegal! 

What a gorgeous pup! Congrats!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

lafalce said:


> OMG......so cute. Is she a long coat????



Yes she is! Somehow, 5 out of 8 pups in the litter ended up being long coats LOL


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I think I just got a cavity from looking at the pic's...lol

Congratulations!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh my.....what a beauty. Congrats!!


----------



## Redrider469 (Jul 19, 2013)

Congratulations! I love the pics with the two of them. So cute!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Beautiful pup!


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I am guessing that Damien is your smoochy face. Otherwise Tesla has a twin. I would love there to be 2 of them. Snuggle with her


----------



## sabletable (Nov 5, 2014)

Oh my gosh, the white chest fluff and the pencil markings on the toes get me. Fantastic pictures and incredible puppy.


----------



## DamianD (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm not going to lie... Seeing the two of them becoming friends almost brings a tear to my eye. 

And yes, sabletable, the little pencil markings are adorable. I'm not sure if it's visible in any of her pictures but her tar heels are adorable too. =]


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Robin is killing me!!!!!!

She has a dark sable female coatie and a black female coatie available and I want one!!!!!!

So jealous! What a GORGEOUS litter!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

LaRen616 said:


> Robin is killing me!!!!!!
> 
> She has a dark sable female coatie and a black female coatie available and I want one!!!!!!
> 
> So jealous! What a GORGEOUS litter!


She told me to bad I wasn't looking now because the solid black female is awesome I'm holding out for Uzo to breed.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If I were in the market for another GSD ....I'd definitely go to Robin. Her pups rock. And holy cow, they are GORGEOUS!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

llombardo said:


> She told me to bad I wasn't looking now because the solid black female is awesome I'm holding out for Uzo to breed.


I like them both, I would take either one. :wub:

Blacks are my favorite but the dark sables are a close second. 

It would be cool to have 2 black GSDs but at the same time, it would be cool to have one of both colors.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> If I were in the market for another GSD ....I'd definitely go to Robin. Her pups rock. And holy cow, they are GORGEOUS!


Yup, me too!

Robin knows she's being stalked.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

How exciting!!! Maybe it's time for a female.

BTW.....your Sinister is quite handsome!!!!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

So YOU got Rogue... I hate you.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yep, I am the one who got Rogue  I love this puppy! She is 9 weeks old today and already knows how to sit on command! And she is a freakin insane fearless terror, I love it! 

And Damian is my SO, don't worry! LOL he didn't steal my dogs. Tesla is our puppy. Berlin is basically 'our' dog as well. 

I am very happy with my Huerta Hof puppy. Robin and Carlos are amazing and did NOT let me down one bit! They gave me exactly what I wanted! A crazy little flying landshark monkey.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Also these two are attached at the hip. She tries SO HARD to be JUST like him. It melts my heart. :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

So cute! I think it was the hero worship by Halo that finally won Keefer over. Hey, you have the same configuration - older black and red longcoat male, with sable longcoat little sister. :wub:


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

Gorgeous puppy, similar to our new pup, but yours looks fluffier!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

lafalce said:


> How exciting!!! Maybe it's time for a female.
> 
> BTW.....your Sinister is quite handsome!!!!


No way! I am not ready for a female, maybe later on but not anytime soon and thank you!!!!


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

gsdlover91 said:


> Thanks guys! Yep, I am the one who got Rogue  I love this puppy! She is 9 weeks old today and already knows how to sit on command! And she is a freakin insane fearless terror, I love it!
> 
> And Damian is my SO, don't worry! LOL he didn't steal my dogs. Tesla is our puppy. Berlin is basically 'our' dog as well.
> 
> I am very happy with my Huerta Hof puppy. Robin and Carlos are amazing and did NOT let me down one bit! They gave me exactly what I wanted! A crazy little flying landshark monkey.


I said it before Tesla came and I'll say it again now...This is one cute family. Damian is awesome with Berlin.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh my goodness what a cutie! Berlin is looking good too, very handsome boy.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

OMG......those 2 sleeping together is soooo cute!!!!

I love it.


----------



## Rei (Oct 10, 2008)

I am so happy you finally have her, and a Boy puppy nonetheless! Ahhhh, congrats! She is way too cute :wub:


----------

